# Newbie: Best build & driver combination?



## johnc2k (Nov 21, 2006)

*.*

.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 21, 2006)

My recommendation would be to follow this link to a fairly good guide on how to set up ATI drivers on tweakguides.com. Although I no longer refer to it I must admit it is a useful resource to use for people who aren't sure about drivers yet such as yourself. The latest drivers  are 6.11 I believe (the CCC numbers aren't the same as the number given to the driver package, it is unlikely your disk has the latest drivers so I recommend you download the latest version from ati.com, but that should be covered in that guide if you aren't sure what to download). If you have any problems please post back here and me and other users will be more than happy to help you.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 23, 2006)

Well the X1900 is a fairly new card so I recommend the latest beta. Although it may not be 100% stable it will have more support for your card.


----------



## mikek75 (Nov 23, 2006)

I spend a lot of time on the Sapphire Forum, and there are many reports of ATI Tool causing high temperatures when used in the X19XX's, especially when CCC is also on the system. The mods advise to uninstall everything including ati tool or ati tray tools, do a registry clean and sweep with driver cleaner pro. Then use just the driver with Riva Tuner for any overclocking. Don't take my word for it, have a search on sapphiretech for X1900+ATITool...


----------



## Slater (Nov 23, 2006)

johnc2k said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> ATITool n00b here so please dont bash me if I ask something obvious lol
> ....



In this forum you NEVER have to worry about being bashed for asking a question that the answer is obvious.

In this forum you get bashed if you talk out your ass  Like RPG711. =D


This forum is great and welcome


----------

